# Pictures of DNA



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

If anyone is interested. Just because I think things are a bit less mystical when you can actually see them. :crazy:


----------



## ENXJ (Dec 10, 2009)

That's pretty damn cool, actually. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

What's that last one??


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

holloko said:


> What's that last one??


A strand of DNA caught between some tweezers. :crazy:


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

Whaat? I wasn't expecting that :blushed:...that's fascinating.


----------



## footer (May 25, 2010)

Thankx for sharing the Great pic,,,,,,,,Its enhance my knowledge.


----------



## pansy (Apr 28, 2010)

its very awesome thanks


----------

